
Create a class instance (without a class) by using functions in Swift - borg666
https://medium.com/@kenmarin_23370/create-a-class-instance-without-a-class-from-a-function-in-swift-9471bf61ac75
======
cerberusss
Medium wasn't lying when it said "1 minute read". Very cool blog post, and a
very cool little trick.

